

Show HN: Metaprogramming in PHP without eval. Still evil? Hells yeah it is. - adlawson
https://github.com/adlawson/veval.php

======
adlawson
Just something I did a few days ago, mostly for a laugh.

Feedback and contributions are welcome, as always!

